# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek gezondheidscommunicatie

## StudenteUvA

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben een masterstudente aan de Universiteit van Amsterdam. Ik doe op dit moment wetenschappelijk onderzoek naar gezondheidsinformatie m.b.t. mondhygiëne. Hiervoor heb ik veel respondenten nodig en ik zou het erg waarderen als u me zou willen helpen. 

Invullen van de vragenlijst duurt ongeveer 10 minuten. Bovendien maakt u kans om een bol.com cadeaubon t.w.v. 25 te winnen. 

U kunt deelnemen door op de volgende link te klikken:

https://uvacommscience.qualtrics.com...ogBVHuFPcpOh13

Alvast heel erg bedankt voor uw hulp!

----------

